# Forge TTOC discount no longer vaild



## Jonna85 (Jul 4, 2014)

Looks like the 10% discount with forge listed on the TTOC website is no longer valid :?

I need to buy a service kit for my Forge 007P valve and mentioned the discount with TTOC. Apparently its not been done in a few of years.

Not a big issue as I would only be a saving of £1.40 but someone may want to update the website :wink:


----------



## bigmarsh (Mar 4, 2014)

Is it valid again yet ?


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Forge no longer do any club or forum discounts I'm afraid.


----------

